# 16ft Hewes Bayfisher steering



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

My buddy just purchased a 1998 Hewes bayfisher and the steering does not seem to correct. The motor will turn all the way to the right but when turning to the left it only goes so far. You can turn the motor to the right all the way but when you bring it back left it only goes half the distance. Has anyone ever seen this before? Is there any adjustments on the cable that could improve this? I'm thinking the cable may be to short. The motor has the factory tilt steering. Any advice would be great! 

Thanks!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It probably has the wrong link rod that bolts from the motor to the steering cable


----------

